# What do you like to have in a Trail Horse?



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

-Stand quietly while you mount/dismount from either side. To go along with this, stand by a stump/log for mounting (shorter you are the more important this is).

-Opening gates from the saddle.

-Stand while you clip/saw/break off brush that is overhanging a trail.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

I want mine to also know "stand" which mean do not move until I tell you, lets me know when he picks up that something may be dangerous, if he horse gets confused or upset I want him to look to me for direction, easy rides in front, middle, or back in a group but willing to leave them if I ask, stays calm if another horse explodes or has a meltdown, in other words I want a partnership in which I'm the senior partner but more than open to listening to the junior partner!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Ground-ties
Respond to the words easy, whoa 
Hobbles
Will ride double
Carries saddle bags (some horses get a bit creepy if they start flopping a bit when cantering)
Does not respond to the sound of crinkling water bottles, Velcro, soda/beer cans being opened.
Knows to stop and wait for the rider to help if feet get stuck on something (vines, barbed wire)


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Prairie said:


> I want mine to also know "stand" which mean do not move until I tell you, lets me know when he picks up that something may be dangerous, if he horse gets confused or upset I want him to look to me for direction, easy rides in front, middle, or back in a group but willing to leave them if I ask, stays calm if another horse explodes or has a meltdown, in other words I want a partnership in which I'm the senior partner but more than open to listening to the junior partner!


^^^That, along with:

Stands stock still while I get on from *anything, * even if that means the horse wishes it had a bag over its head so nobody knows him.

Had BETTER be traffic broke.

Had BETTER know how to get its behind under itself when sliding down a steep hill or sliding down a river bank.

Had better know how to weave in/out of rocks with a nudge of the knee.

Not all horses know how to swim but the way I used to ride, swimming was a huge plus.

Had better know how to neck rein - it doesn't have to be "pinky finger sensitive" but it should neck rein.

Knowing how to quickly "WHOA!" and also back up --- rattlesnakes have that effect on me

I prefer a horse that is born with horse sense, like the horse in my avatar was. I do have a horse that is prone to meltdowns in the wide open but is all business and concentration when he is on a cliff side trail so narrow he can't turn around and a fifty foot drop off. 

Some of us lifelong/diehard trail riders have different requirements than someone who wants to hack on Metro Park trails. If someone tells me they have an experienced trail horse and it's never been road ridden or swam a river, or carried a hunter, no they do not. They have the makings of a trail horse ------

As far as price of a good trail horse? Depends on the ability of the rider. Several of us have brought horses home "in a basket", so-to-speak, that were the best darned $50, $100, $200 horses we ever spent money on


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Not go overboard when suddenly encountering deer, cows, bears, ORVs, mountain bikers, construction/logging equipment, low-flying military aircraft...


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

The description that always has me rolling my eyes is "he just a trail horse". Sorry but a good trail horse has to have just as good of training as those winning in the ring, plus a trust and respect between horse and rider that's not needed in a safe groomed area. We rely on that horse's instincts to read their environment, better senses of smell and hearing, and their sense of self-preservation to keep both of us safe. When life goes south on the trail, you want a horse who makes sure you are aboard as he goes into survival mode to take both of you to safety! I can honestly say that both our TWH's have saved our butts so many time on trails, they easily earned a home for life and aren't for sale for any price.


----------



## Blue 42 (Oct 2, 2016)

Te essentials for me are:
- solid neck-rein
- reliable woah and back up
- not afraid of gunshots, thunder or other loud noises
- able to tuck the hind end going down steep hills
- able to pony another horse or be ponied
- stands when told
- ground-ties
- easy to load, whether into a stock, slant, or straight trailer
- will drink where and whenever water is available
- independence (able to lead the group)
- packs saddlebags and a slicker
- crosses water, even if it's dark, deep, muddy or fast
- will not panic if tangled in wire, vines, plastic, or anything else
- traffic safe
- no fear of deer, cows, or other animals
- good manners with other horses (no kicking or biting)
- stand for mounting, even from a variety of objects
- opens and closes gates (requires sidepassing, turning on the fore and the hind)
- hobbles, pickets and/or highlines
- no fear of mountain bikers, ATVs, construction equipment, planes, helicopters, etc
- willing to jump logs or other obstacles that he cannot step over
- surefooted
- patient

Here are some bonus qualities that are not necessary, but very convenient to have in a trail horse:
- able to pack game on the saddle
- can be shot off
- willing to swim rivers or lakes
- carries a pack saddle
- no fear of campfires
- willing to herd stock 

The most important thing in a trail horse is good common sense and a willing attitude. A horse can be trained to perform most of these tasks; however, you cannot train a gentle, level-headed disposition. "Horse sense" or "trail sense" is a good way to describe it. Some horses seem to be born with a natural aptitude for the trail and the many obstacles it presents. Trail riding should be rewarding for both the rider and the horse. If the horse is willing, calm, and enjoys his work, then you're already three-quarters of the way there.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

I agree with all of the above, and I'll add this: a GPS!

I think that one's born in. I don't know how to train it in. However, I know my sense of direction isn't great, so I want a trail horse that can find his way home from anywhere.

My best trail horse was a dominant, head-strong mare with a built in GPS. Her alpha-mare temperament made a lot of things difficult, but it was a blessing on trails. She didn't spook at much -- she thought those horse-eating rocks ought to be scared of her. If she thought my chosen path through the woods wasn't a good one, she was usually right. The best part was that she could go on a brand new trail where there was no visible path and then turn around and walk every step of that trail back home.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

mkmurphy81 said:


> I agree with all of the above, and I'll add this: a GPS!
> 
> I think that one's born in. I don't know how to train it in. However, I know my sense of direction isn't great, so I want a trail horse that can find his way home from anywhere.
> 
> My best trail horse was a dominant, head-strong mare with a built in GPS. Her alpha-mare temperament made a lot of things difficult, but it was a blessing on trails. She didn't spook at much -- she thought those horse-eating rocks ought to be scared of her. If she thought my chosen path through the woods wasn't a good one, she was usually right. The best part was that she could go on a brand new trail where there was no visible path and then turn around and walk every step of that trail back home.


One of those things you won't need until you need it. My horse actually has this too. My theory is it is partly based on smell, but I can't prove it.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

All my horses have had that amazing GPS, from the working ranch horses who could bring in the herd in a blizzard when none of the riders had a clue which way was home to even DD's and my show horses we'd ride on trails taking us back to the trailer if we were lost, and now the TWH's taking us cross country on the shortest route to that trailer and camp! We usually trail ride in an area so isolated that a GPS unit is useless since there's no signal and a "pasture" is 10,000+ acres with no roads and paths are made by cattle or we blaze our own----it's sure easy to get lost!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

mkmurphy81 said:


> I agree with all of the above, and I'll add this: a GPS!
> 
> I think that one's born in. I don't know how to train it in. However, I know my sense of direction isn't great, so I want a trail horse that can find his way home from anywhere.
> 
> My best trail horse was a dominant, head-strong mare with a built in GPS. Her alpha-mare temperament made a lot of things difficult, but it was a blessing on trails. She didn't spook at much -- she thought those horse-eating rocks ought to be scared of her. If she thought my chosen path through the woods wasn't a good one, she was usually right. The best part was that she could go on a brand new trail where there was no visible path and then turn around and walk every step of that trail back home.


Mostly agree but the best trail horses don't need to backtrack, they can head out cross country with no trail at all and make their way back to the trailer! Whether lost or doing a new loop and don't quite know the way back, this is very useful talent.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Things I love in my trail horse...in no particular order.....
A solid command of "stand" like a statue comes in handy when needing to remove him from brambles or old barb wire we come across on overgrown trails occasionally.
He doesn't move a muscle till I tell him "move-on. :smile:

He also knows to walk through brush against his belly to rid it of biting bugs, horseflies, deer-flies and such.
He allows me to really whack him anyplace when he is being bit by those blood-suckers....never flinches. He otherwise has never known me to strike him, ever! Yell, yes..hit no!

Level-headed and thinks before he turns tail and runs...he asks me is it OK?...
I also trust his instinct and judgement when he refuses to stop his feet and moves in place that there is indeed danger and time to get!!

I can mount from either side. Especially important if I fall off and can't mount off that leg...
I can put on a rain slicker from astride, take it off and stow it behind my saddle cantle while he stands still.
He wears anything I can think of on his head and body, noisy or not.
Stands still if he gets anything around his leg, waits for his help to get to him..he just stands quietly!

My horse loads on anything I point him at and tell him to get on...

He trusts me to touch any part of him even if in pain and he needs doctoring...he doesn't fight me.

Some things can be taught, some are born in them.
A good trail horse is priceless though....no matter how much I have been offered, no amount is enough. 
I trust this guy with my life and the lives of a few who have ridden him out when they were hurt and I sent them ahead to waiting help and I walked out their injured horse...
:cowboy:_.....priceless!!_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't add much to what's been said already, but a couple I don't think I saw:
1. No issues if another horse suddenly disappears or appears out of no where
2. Willing to ride over multiple surfaces you might encounter (eg, not worried about different bridge materials)
3. Doesn't rush home 

All of these were things that were difficult for me when my former arena horse turned trail horse (and that I still work on with her!!)

Full disclosure, I am a "happy hacker" and not a back country rider like so many other adventurous souls on HF


----------



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! I am pretty excited to add some new things to my horse's skill set to make him a trail horse deluxe.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Two things I NEED in a horse I will take out on the trails, surefootedness and acceptance of me as the leader. The rest we can work out.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's some I like in every horse: 
-neck reins
- one rein stop (I've lost a rein on the trail before!!
- surefootedness 
- a thinker 
- crosses water 
- "quick on the draw" as in quick to respond to your cues.. just in case you didn't see that huge limb your about to clothesline yourself with!
My personal ones that I'm working on with Trouble:
-swimming
-bank climbing/descending 
-being able to shoot off his back*
-being able to calmly approach or come across wildlife
- good body control
- cross bridges and sketchy things*
-being able to be ridden at night*
- able to ride blindfolded (this is just a fun thing I tried to test his trust in me, it may come in handy one day)*
-set himself up to be mounted from anything*
- mount from either side*
- able to stand, walk and trot while I'm doing "around the world" 
I put stars next to the ones we can do  it's a work in progress! 
One more thing! Able to cross the yellow line on the road! He encountered it for the first time the other day and VAULTED over it like it was a six foot fence. I was so taken by surprise!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> One more thing! Able to cross the yellow line on the road! He encountered it for the first time the other day and VAULTED over it like it was a six foot fence. I was so taken by surprise!


^^That made me laugh. It's not the yellow line that's a problem its the tar sealed cracks, those are giant black snakes!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Prairie said:


> We usually trail ride in an area so isolated that a GPS unit is useless since there's no signal...


How could you possibly not have a GPS signal? Unless you're down in a deep, narrow canyon so that you can't see at least 3 satellites, which somehow doesn't fit with "Prairie"


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

jamesqf said:


> How could you possibly not have a GPS signal? Unless you're down in a deep, narrow canyon so that you can't see at least 3 satellites, which somehow doesn't fit with "Prairie"


I was thinking the same thing. But then I thought how a lot of people have GPS on their phones nowadays. Maybe that takes a cell signal to work? 

I have a regular GPS and always get a signal unless I am deep in a ravine somewhere. Or it might take longer to get a signal in heavy woods but it eventually shows up. :blueunicorn:


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> I was thinking the same thing. But then I thought how a lot of people have GPS on their phones nowadays. Maybe that takes a cell signal to work?


Or their phones don't have an actual GPS. Or whatever software they're using doesn't access GPS, but instead tries to find the location from cell towers...


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

mkmurphy81 said:


> I think that one's born in. I don't know how to train it in. However, I know my sense of direction isn't great, so I want a trail horse that can find his way home from anywhere..



Amen to this! I have had horses most of my life and never had one that could not find home ( years ago I had a gelding that found a trail I did not know existed that got us home quicker)...until now. We have timber country around us so lots of trails and logging roads. I can ride down the road to neighboring land then 1/2 mile to a hay field on a dirt road...a bare dirt road...turn around and head back and she will veer off to a wide trail and then be all confused about where she is. A clear dirt road right to our gate mind you. I would always correct her back to the road but one day I let her veer off just to see what she would do. She occasionally looked to where the road was which was now below us but she just kept walking until the trail narrowed and got steep. I turned her around and we headed back to the road but at that point I figured I better ALWAYS know just where we were.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

jamesqf said:


> How could you possibly not have a GPS signal? Unless you're down in a deep, narrow canyon so that you can't see at least 3 satellites, which somehow doesn't fit with "Prairie"



It's a very large area with few inhabitants so there are no satellite reception or towers---how many 10,000 acre pastures have you ridden in?. Also due to it being a private phone company area where competition is restricted, only a few cell phones will work if you live on the edge of their territory---everybody has to have landline to make phone calls. Even my EMS equipment can be iffy down there if I have to call in due to a hurt rider.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Prairie said:


> It's a very large area with few inhabitants so there are no satellite reception or towers---how many 10,000 acre pastures have you ridden in?.


Pastures, no, but hundreds of square miles of mountains*, with no cell towers or reception, and my GPS device (which is not a cell phone) works perfectly well there. GPS has absolutely nothing to do with cell service or towers. It depends on receiving radio signals from satellites located in orbits about 12,500 miles above the surface of the Earth. As long as those are visible - that is, you're not down in a canyon, in a metal-framed building, or other places where radio doesn't penetrate - your GPS device should work.

If it doesn't, there are two possibilities (besides a broken device): either your phone doesn't actually have GPS hardware, or whatever program you're using doesn't access it correctly. They're probably faking it using cell tower triangulation (A-GPS) and lying to you about it. You could probably find an app that uses actual GPS for its location data.

*OK, there are open-range cattle being grazed in places, so perhaps it's technically a pasture


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

LOL, the GPS's don't work.....even the EMT one that should make it easy for an ambulance or rescue team to find us. Believe what you will, but there are areas where modern technology does not work!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Adding to to what others have said... I want a horse trained to wear a crupper for 2 reasons. Steep trails and if one ponies another animal the lead rope may at times come under your horses tail. Fireworks may ensue if the lead horse isn't use to such things under its tail.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

The only time I haven't been able to get GPS is when I was under thick trees.

Even down in the deepest canyon in USA, GPS and satellites phone work.

GPS on my phone works out of cell range too.


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

1st horse I ever rode was a grade off an Amish farm. That horse was a train wreck conformation wise but made up in how bomb proof he was. Perfect mostly for beginners because a more advanced rider would've been completely bored on him. From him this is what I'd personally look for in a trail horse:

- traffic broke 
- can be ground tied 
- able to cross water (he would but only if said water covered only his hooves)
- able to be mounted on either side and not move
- not spooky (if he saw something he was unsure of he would stop take a look and keep moving)
- not gun shy
- more smooth gated (riding him was like riding a jack hammer)


----------

